# Another German Girl



## Jimi (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey ...

I know ... my English is not the best and here are a lot of German Girls ... But I will try it 

My Name is Jimi, Im 18, and im Coming from Germany ... 
I´ve got an 8 years old Pony Walace, his Name is Jim Knopf. He´s a Huzule. I hope some of you know this breed :wink: 

If you want to know something about me, just ask ... I´m not beating ^^

Ok, I think its enough of Speaking ...

Have a nice Day ... Jimi


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome Jimi  your english seems very good to me. I have not heard of a Huzule I'll have to do some research.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi welcome!  I have an Oma. My mom/Oma speak German fluently. My Oma is from Munich


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Aww, your English sounds pretty good so far! Have fun posting.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey Jimi! Welcome to the Horse Forum!!! I agree ^^^ your English is very good! Do you have any pictures of your horse that you can share with us??


----------



## Jimi (Jan 28, 2009)

On the Left ... You can Choose Horse ... There should be 3 Pictures of Jim. I Hope there are the Photos and you can see them ^^ 
Ive looked around the forum ... with my Profil too ... I think the next day is everything on ^^
Greetings


----------



## satrider (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Jimi, welcome to the forum, I was born and raised in germany and have been here on and of in the seventies thru the military and then we retired here in 1985. I've never heard of that breed either. I'll check your pictures out. Nice to chat w. you. We can email or something in german if you'd like


----------



## Jimi (Jan 28, 2009)

@ satrider: Ive sent you a PN, I hope thats ok ...

@ all: Thanks for welcome me so nice ^^


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

welcome!


----------

